# Video of me Winning NIFMA o40s Mr Physique Class



## felix42 (Oct 16, 2015)

I am 46 years old and I am a Life time Natural Bodybuilder, I have been training with weights consistently in a gym for 27 years now most of that time in Reps and now Definition Gym and I did bodyweight exercises at home with an odd gym session for around 4 years before that as well. I entered my first natural bodybuilding comp back in 1995 at the age of 26 and I have entered loads of bodybuilding comps since and more recently I have started competing in powerlifting since 2011. My training style is generally heavy aiming for 6 reps with my heaviest sets, when I get ready for a comp I just keep trying to lift heavy as I believe what built the muscle in the off season will keep it during your diet. During the off season this year my calories were 3881 per day, macros 248g Pro, 432g Carbs, 129g Fats, when I diet down for comp I try to keep my calories as high as possibly whilst still creating a calorie deficit rather than just seeing how low I can go on calories as some people seem to do these days. I started my diet on the 13th of July at 13 stone 0 3/4 lbs firstly I cut my calories down to 3324 pr day macros 227.5g Pro, 356g Carbs, 110g Fats this saw me losing 4 1/4 lbs in the first 4 weeks of my diet down to 12.10 1/2 lbs, then from the 10th of Aug I dropped my calories down to 2852 per day macros 209.5g Pro, 291g Carbs, 94.5g Fats this saw me lose another 7 3/4 lbs over the next 5 weeks of my diet down to 12.2 3/4 lbs , then from the 14th of Sept a done my final cut in calories down to 2631 calories per day macros 197.5g Pro, 259g Carbs, 89.5g Fats this saw me losing another 8 1/2 lbs over this next 4 weeks down to 11.8 1/4 lbs for the mornings of my Irish Muscle and NIFMA Shows on Sat the 10th and Sun 11th of Oct, this was a total weight loss of 20 1/2 lbs over 13 weeks down from 13 stone 0 3/4 lbs at the start to 11 stone 8 1/4 lbs on stage last weekend.

Here is a video of photos of me Winning the 040s Mr Physique Class at the NIFMA Show in Belfast last Sun the 11th of Oct 2015.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJVBZ8Ww5z0​


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 16, 2015)

Good for you man. Look great


----------



## felix42 (Oct 16, 2015)

dieseljimmy said:


> Good for you man. Look great



Thanks very much.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 17, 2015)

Congrats.  Nice work.


----------



## Jaws55 (Oct 17, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------

